# Foot In Mouth Kerry Not To Run



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Mass Senator John Kerry said today he will not seek the presidential office in 2008. It appeared the Senator was making a bid for the White House up until he stumbled into a perhaps politically fatal slip of the tongue alluding to troops in Iraq. There are some observers who said Kerry reached the decision not to seek the office once someone pointed out that he is barely a blip in the latest polls.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Blip hell he is not a pimple on a flys @$$


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Down with the liberals!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

New reports this evening said not has Kerry suffered in the national polls, he has lost ground in Massachusetts as well. One source said only 40% of those polled think he has done a good job. In light of this and in light of the fact realistically only a Democratic senator could be elected from Massachusetts, has anyone given thoughts who may be in the running? Somebody like Tom Reilly comes to my mind or perhaps Marty Meehan..even Scott Harshbarger.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

This state has too many dam Democrats!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwww, but guys, think of all the fun we would have had if this turkey was campaigning again... Hes a laugh-a-minute as soon as he opens that extraordinarily large mouth of his... We are missing out on some good fun-making here...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Don't worry Koz there are many others to take his place.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Aw Harry, but remember when it was Kerry, "Not-Too-Sharpton", Kucinich....
Those were the days my friend... A plethora of foolish statements.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

id do his daughter!


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

The *sad *part is that he will still be a Senator that represents Massachusetts!!!


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

Kerry is still running a distant 2nd when compared to what comes out of GW's mouth....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> Aw Harry, but remember when it was Kerry, "Not-Too-Sharpton", Kucinich....
> Those were the days my friend... A plethora of foolish statements.


They have already started with Osamah Obama and a few that
can't be printed here LOL



Beowolf said:


> Kerry is still running a distant 2nd when compared to what comes out of GW's mouth....


Now this sounds like something that would be spoken by a true
DUMMYCRAT and Kerry - Kennedy supporter.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Beowolf said:


> Kerry is still running a distant 2nd when compared to what comes out of GW's mouth....


 Bush atleast REMEMBERS where he stands on a given issue and stands by them.leastyou know where hescoming from and there are more thenafew issuesI DISAGREE with him on.


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Let's hope he decides not to run for reelection to the Senate...I know wishful thinking.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

He looked like he was crying. It was pathetic.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

npd_323 said:


> He looked like he was crying. It was pathetic.


He is pathetic and an embarrassment to the state of @$$achusetts

*GOP ready to pounce on vulnerable pol*
By *Dave Wedge*
Bay State Republicans are circling like vultures around a politically weakened John Kerry...
» *Audio:* 'This isn't the time for me to mount a presidential campaign'
» *AP video:* Sen. Kerry to Sit Out 2008 Race
» Denied! Dems put away their gloves
» *Carr:* No more Kerry to kick around


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

alphadog1 said:


> Let's hope he decides not to run for reelection to the Senate...I know wishful thinking.


We can only hope. What a LOSER!!!!!


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

He plans on running again...and will be just as pathetic reelecting him for another six years!


----------

